# Cutting Board



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

A friend of mine wants me to build a cuttung board. I just have a few questions before I start it. They want it made from cherry and maple. Would those be good woods to use? What kind of glue do I use? What do I use on the board as a finish after it is made?
Thanks for the suggestions in advance,
Nick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think that cherry and maple would be good. No natural toxins in those woods.

A cutting board lives a hard life. I would use epoxy to hold the boards together. I would probably tongue and groove. 

I would not use a finish. Maybe a vegetable oil if anything.

G


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

nblumert, I have made several cutting boards/butcher blocks, and several of those have been made from cherry and maple. I use tightbond III b/c it's waterproof and has a great holding strength. I personally have never heard of anyone using epoxy or a t&g joint on cutting boards. If you run your boards through a joiner and have nice edges, then you won't have any problems with them comming apart EVER. As far as a finish for it. Stay away from vegtable oils b/c they will hold bacteria. I use mineral oil. Just soak the board really well and keep adding more until the wood stops soaking it up. Hope this helps.


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Make the cutting board using the end grain, if you can. It will be significantly more durable and will resist warping.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firefighter, you are correct. I was getting my oils mixed up.

I like to make things complicated, that is why the tongue and groove.

G


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I make things complicated as well. Seems like I make everything twice..


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I've made a few from maple, and always use titebond II or III. I use mineral oil on mine, and keep slathering it on for days until it can't take more.

Hint. Use a little water to raise the grain before finishing. Then sand it off. That way you'll get a perfectly smooth finish when you add the oil.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definately mineral oil. I have made a few and I found that a light mineral oil works best. It is available at your local drug store for dirt cheap.
Ken


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow guys, thanks for all of the great help. It sounds like the cherry/maple combo is a good one. Thanks for the suggestion on using the mineral oil and the titebond glue. I have one project to finish before I get started, but have to get the cutting board done before Christmas because she is giving it as a gift.
Nick


----------



## kestrel (Nov 14, 2008)

Speaking (writing?) as a woodworker and someone who loves to cook here's what I can tell you.

My cutting board is all end grain hard maple and after a year of daily use there are still no marks or stains.

I clean and re-apply mineral oil every month or so depending on how it looks. Pretty much I just pour mineral oil on top, spread it around and watch it get sucked up. It's amazing how much one board can hold. If you don't do end grain you won't need as much.

Put small rubber feet on the bottom. This really helps to keep the board from slipping which is really important when you are chopping away with a big sharp knife.

Make it large enough to have room to cut as well as room for piles of chopped "stuff".

I hope this helps.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

kestrel said:


> Make it large enough to have room to cut as well as room for piles of chopped "stuff".


What size does everyone usually make their cutting boards? Is there a standard size that is considered well, uh, "standard"? :laughing:

John


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

not sure if there is a standard size but I usually make mine around 12"x16" and as kestrel stated, endgrain boards are stronger but not a requirement but definetly put rubber feet on it.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> but definetly put rubber feet on it.


 Or, if you're like me and prefer to not attach rubber feet to it so you can use both sides, all you need is a damp towel underneath it to stop any slipping.


----------



## kestrel (Nov 14, 2008)

As far as the size goes I would check with your friend as to how they plan to use the cutting board. If they just want it for slicing tomatoes for sandwiches it cab be a lot smaller than if they are planing on dismembering whole chickens.

Jim


----------



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)

i was looking at this stuff for my chopping block when i finally finish it up

Cutting Boards - Emmet's Elixir Butcher Block Cream


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I have about 6 different cutting boards and they are all different sizes. My "butcher block table" is about 16x24 roughly and it's maple and walnut (not end-grain). I have another wooden board that was meant as a cheese board apparently because it's round and has a handle--it's about 10" diameter for the cutting surface with a slightly concave cutting surface. I'm not sure what it's made from but it's about 40 years old and gets almost daily use (at least for the last 12 years) and still going strong. Because it's not end-grain you can see more wear on the surface and I occasionally have "dust" after using it but I hasn't really affected anything that I can tell. 

I use mineral oil for both boards and just reapply when the wood looks and feels too dry. Both are glued with standard wood glues (the table was titebond II) and the small one has even been through the dishwasher without any problems.


----------



## corey (Dec 9, 2008)

ive also made a few cutting boards myself (CUTTING B0ARD - by corey cyr | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community) and have used maple, cherry, walnut, and even purple heart. You want to use a wood with a tight grain structure. Stay away from woods such as ASH, and white and red OAK. Endgrain cutting boards are also the best because they are much more forgiving to the knife when it hits the wood surface. Although they can be a little more (or sometimes alot more) difficult to make, its worth it when its all said and done. Also, end grain cutting boards sell for alot more money than long-grain cutting boards. Also, stay away from walnut oil to finish the board due to nut allergies.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want to see everything needed for a great cutting board go to www.youtube.com and type in thewoodwhisperer. I think it's episode # 7. It's a great GREAT video. He makes one with end grain and shows you how to properly seal it. It's a 10 in my book.
Donny


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. My friend gave the cutting board to her parents as a gift for christmas, they said they loved it.


----------

